# Would you pay Surf $50,000 a year to raise your child?



## justneededaname (Jun 14, 2021)

Surf Residency Program - San Diego Surf Soccer Club
					

Established in 1977, the San Diego Surf Soccer Club is the elite competitive youth soccer club in San Diego, creating the next generation of National team players.




					www.surfsoccer.com
				




I wouldn't.


----------



## Husky13 (Jun 14, 2021)

justneededaname said:


> Surf Residency Program - San Diego Surf Soccer Club
> 
> 
> Established in 1977, the San Diego Surf Soccer Club is the elite competitive youth soccer club in San Diego, creating the next generation of National team players.
> ...


Obviously positioning against Barca Residency Academy.  San Diego is arguably a nicer location, Surf is offering a lower MSRP - but Barca provides substantial scholarships/discounts.


----------



## Carlsbad7 (Jun 14, 2021)

justneededaname said:


> Surf Residency Program - San Diego Surf Soccer Club
> 
> 
> Established in 1977, the San Diego Surf Soccer Club is the elite competitive youth soccer club in San Diego, creating the next generation of National team players.
> ...


I wouldn't either.

Also, if your kid is good enough to do a residency program shouldnt it be free? Or at least low cost? Maybe I'm just not in the know + maybe theres some kind of value add that Surf is offering.


----------



## timbuck (Jun 14, 2021)

justneededaname said:


> Surf Residency Program - San Diego Surf Soccer Club
> 
> 
> Established in 1977, the San Diego Surf Soccer Club is the elite competitive youth soccer club in San Diego, creating the next generation of National team players.
> ...


Does it include a VIP parking spot at the polo fields?  And a sticker for the Range Rover?


----------



## crush (Jun 14, 2021)

justneededaname said:


> Surf Residency Program - San Diego Surf Soccer Club
> 
> 
> Established in 1977, the San Diego Surf Soccer Club is the elite competitive youth soccer club in San Diego, creating the next generation of National team players.
> ...


No way.  I applaud them for getting to the next level of training for boys I guess.  No way I would allow my boy to go, no way.  I was approached about a girls camp idea for my dd back in 8th grade and I said, "hell no."  OM went to Portland and they were chasing 13 year olds to move away from home.  No way, no way.  I did notice this at the bottom of the info page. 

*100% of the girls on our first team, and close to 100% of the girls on our second team at U18 received scholarships to play soccer in college in 2019.* The intensive training received at Surf Soccer Club, as well as a commitment to the development of the player sets up the conditions to succeed at the highest level. Exposure to hundreds of college coaches at Surf Cup and College Cup gives Surf Soccer Club players the best chance to find a scholarship pathway to college.


----------



## crush (Jun 14, 2021)

Not to be too nick picky, but it's for boys only I believe.  Has Surf boys won a natty?  It says they won 11 on the page but I think just the girls won, asking for a friend


----------



## watfly (Jun 14, 2021)

justneededaname said:


> Surf Residency Program - San Diego Surf Soccer Club
> 
> 
> Established in 1977, the San Diego Surf Soccer Club is the elite competitive youth soccer club in San Diego, creating the next generation of National team players.
> ...


For $35,000 you can go to the Philadelphia Union academy and train at an amazing soccer facility and go to an incredible school and be taught  in-person by teachers with Doctorate's and Master's degrees.  Or you can go to Surf and pay $50,000 for an online education and limited training facilities.  (I don't think Union includes the cost of housing).


----------



## espola (Jun 14, 2021)

justneededaname said:


> Surf Residency Program - San Diego Surf Soccer Club
> 
> 
> Established in 1977, the San Diego Surf Soccer Club is the elite competitive youth soccer club in San Diego, creating the next generation of National team players.
> ...


*"We are only accepting 10 Players"*


----------



## espola (Jun 14, 2021)

espola said:


> *"We are only accepting 10 Players"*


Special option for eager parents coincident with the final training session-- Navigating the college entrance maze -- a seminar conducted by Mr. William Singer and Mrs. Lori Giannulli.


----------



## crush (Jun 14, 2021)

espola said:


> Special option for eager parents coincident with the final training session-- Navigating the college entrance maze -- a seminar conducted by Mr. William Singer and Mrs. Lori Giannulli.


Oh Espola, you got balls today brother.  Soccer take of the day or week or month maybe...... by a long shot


----------



## justneededaname (Jun 14, 2021)

If your kid is heading in to high school and you would consider this, it likely means your kid has already been rejected by all of the MLS academies and IMG Academy, but you have a lot of money and you don't like rejection.


----------



## crush (Jun 14, 2021)

justneededaname said:


> If your kid is heading in to high school and you would consider this, it likely means your kid has already been rejected by all of the MLS academies and IMG Academy, but you have a lot of money and you don't like rejection.


Or, maybe this could be viewed as a private elite school that offers a chance to get developed big time as a soccer player as a plus.  I know some schools cost $50,000 a year and you get all that training that comes with it and the big Friday night light games.  You just dont live at the campus.  I do believe some kids get passed up so this could be a very expensive "second chance."


----------



## lafalafa (Jun 14, 2021)

Keeping up with the Joneses....no

Invest the 50k in some stocks or college funds, yes. By the time their ready could have a nice nest egg for them.


----------



## timbuck (Jun 14, 2021)

justneededaname said:


> If your kid is heading in to high school and you would consider this, it likely means your kid has already been rejected by all of the MLS academies and IMG Academy, but you have a lot of money and you don't like rejection.


Honestly - if your kid is "good enough" that you'd spend $200k on 4 years of high school and a residential soccer academy -  You'd be better off following the Pulisic path and moving to Germany when your kid is 16 (or any other country in Europe).


----------



## crush (Jun 14, 2021)

timbuck said:


> Honestly - if your kid is "good enough" that you'd spend $200k on 4 years of high school and a residential soccer academy -  You'd be better off following the Pulisic path and moving to Germany when your kid is 16 (or any other country in Europe).


Yes and no.  These are odd times tim buck.  I know parents paying bank for private school and no sleep over.  I think this could work for the right family. $50,000 is a drop in the bucket for some people.  I knew a rich dad whose kid was bench player for pony league team in Temecula.  The rich father thought with the right training and development, his son could be travel ball ready in no time.  Son was actually ok player but not travel ball player.  Well, over at Pony is where the travel ball coaches recruits players.  His kid was not good enough and the dad made it happen like some dads can with money.  Money money and more money to gain access!!!  My boy played right field for two innings at best and we got no call for travel ball tryouts.  Anyway, rich dad basically became best friends ((private 1 v 1 coaching)) with the top coach out in Temecula.  He sponsored ((took over)) a travel ball team so his kid could be on the team.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jun 14, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Keeping up with the Joneses....no
> 
> Invest the 50k in some stocks or college funds, yes. By the time their ready could have a nice nest egg for them.


Yep.  In the 80’s the slogan was “ just say no to drugs” .  Now it’s  “just say no to youth athletic scams”.


----------



## pokergod (Jun 14, 2021)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Yep.  In the 80’s the slogan was “ just say no to drugs” .  Now it’s  “just say no to youth athletic scams”.


They both get you to the same spot....strung out and pissed off.


----------



## oh canada (Jun 14, 2021)

Ahhh, you are all missing the sly puffery.  Put out the first ad pricing the value of the service yourself---$50K.  Then, recruit kids into the program and tell them you will give them a "scholarship" of 50% or 75%.  Makes $15K-$25K sound like a bargain, doesn't it?  Then mom/dad can say their kid is "on scholarship" too.  Most Surf parents in the regular club program are paying $10K+ already factoring in travel, tournaments, etc.  Drop in the bucket for the upper middle class North County San Diego demographic.  Camps at $400/pop.  Private trainers at $75/hour.  Someone should start a hashtag:  #surfprivilege   . I guess I just did


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity (Jun 14, 2021)

crush said:


> Yes and no.  These are odd times tim buck.  I know parents paying bank for private school and no sleep over.  I think this could work for the right family. $50,000 is a drop in the bucket for some people.  I knew a rich dad whose kid was bench player for pony league team in Temecula.  The rich father thought with the right training and development, his son could be travel ball ready in no time.  Son was actually ok player but not travel ball player.  Well, over at Pony is where the travel ball coaches recruits players.  His kid was not good enough and the dad made it happen like some dads can with money.  Money money and more money to gain access!!!  My boy played right field for two innings at best and we got no call for travel ball tryouts.  Anyway, rich dad basically became best friends ((private 1 v 1 coaching)) with the top coach out in Temecula.  He sponsored ((took over)) a travel ball team so his kid could be on the team.


I see it a lot in girls soccer too lol.


----------



## maestroFRSM (Jun 14, 2021)

I like the Strikers / Fairmont Athletic Academy model better where they eliminate PE / music elective in lieu of SAQ/strength and soccer training for 6-8 graders


----------



## northeastlafc (Jun 15, 2021)

The LA Galaxy started a program like this when they were still in DA & their education program was garbage.


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2021)

northeastlafc said:


> The LA Galaxy started a program like this when they were still in DA & their education program was garbage.


San Diego Nomads started something like this when they first joined DA.  The impression I got from their publicity is that it was geared toward Hispanic players from San Diego County and perhaps even Tijuana.  Mentions of it on their website disappeared after a short time, leading me to believe that they had very few takers.


----------



## footylove (Jun 15, 2021)

watfly said:


> For $35,000 you can go to the Philadelphia Union academy and train at an amazing soccer facility and go to an incredible school and be taught  in-person by teachers with Doctorate's and Master's degrees.  Or you can go to Surf and pay $50,000 for an online education and limited training facilities.  (I don't think Union includes the cost of housing).


you have any info on Philadelphia Union program ? i dont see anything on their website


----------



## watfly (Jun 15, 2021)

footylove said:


> you have any info on Philadelphia Union program ? i dont see anything on their website


This is the school.


			https://www.yscacademy.com/
		


I've toured both the soccer and school facility, and their is nothing remotely close to this in the west as far as I'm aware (with the possible exception RSL in SLC although that school is more public).


----------



## Dargle (Jun 15, 2021)

I suppose Surf figures it's 20K less expensive than Barca Academy while being in San Diego rather than Casa Grande, AZ and using the same Arizona State University online HS program as Barca Academy uses.


----------



## what-happened (Jun 15, 2021)

Dargle said:


> I suppose Surf figures it's 20K less expensive than Barca Academy while being in San Diego rather than Casa Grande, AZ and using the same Arizona State University online HS program as Barca Academy uses.


In spite of not being in the best location (fields are excellent), the Barca Resident Academy has no issues filling it's dorms.  It's pricy and it's not for everyone.  They are tied directly back to The Project and the only resident academy outside of Spain.  They preach 100% placement - pro contract/NCAA.  They have sizable scholarship funding.  Again, not for everyone but many go.  I don't think you can compare what Surf is trying to do against what Barca is doing.  Obviously a money grab for Surf.  I don't know how much of a money grab the resident academy in Casa Grande for a business entity like Barca. 

Will it stick around?  I don't know.  They have a contract with Grande Sports World, have no idea for how long.  Facilities are great and the isolation is perfect for soccer loco kids and coaches.


----------



## notintheface (Jun 15, 2021)

This is seriously the dumbest thing you can imagine.

Get your kids in college, folks.


----------

